# What happened to the site?



## macbits (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi,

What happened to macosx.com site for the last couple of days, I have been unable to login, or receive any email?

A few "test" emails I had sent over the last day or so all arrived earlier today, seems to be working OK now though.... did you have a problem


----------



## ScottW (Aug 28, 2002)

No.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 30, 2002)

If you couldn't get any emails, it was probably your ISP.


----------



## macbits (Aug 30, 2002)

Strange, all my other email accounts were working perfectly, and we have 5, I could also get into any site on the web, except for macosx.com, even all the other apple related sites.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 30, 2002)

Are you getting your emails now?  Obviously, you can get on to the web site.   

It could have been one of those quarks from a server that you are logging into.  

When you log on to the internet, your ISP logs you into one of their servers. Then that server  services your requests.  

strange happenings sometimes. Makes you wonder if computers really do have a mind of their own and if they do have a gender.


----------



## macbits (Aug 31, 2002)

Yes it's all working fine again now, started up again on the 28th - access to the site as well as the email.


----------



## mmilano (Aug 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Admin _
> *No. *



that is strange, i could not access this site from yesterday morning until yesterday night.  all other sites worked just fine.

p.s.  Admin:  is there any way I can get you to answer my question about the How-To page?  basically why I can't post there?


----------



## macbits (Aug 31, 2002)

I must say Admin are not one to be very forthcoming with their replies. They have answered twice on this thread.... with one work, and that was a "NO"

Seems this is the only help you'll get guys!


----------



## mmilano (Aug 31, 2002)

I suppose it is not important for administrators to tend to questions of their community when it is as large as this one.  After all, it's not like they are hurting for new members.

Perhaps there needs to be a "How-To:" on "How-To: submit How-To's"  

I run smaller communities, and if I did not have the time to respond, or didn't really care, I would just add more moderators who could provide help for the few times people need it.

Besides lack of support, .. The format of this board is pretty cool.


----------

